# Allegro for Piano and Orchestra



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I was working on this a few months ago, and thought I might as well share it here. 

Please ignore everything after 1:45


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fallegro-wav-2


----------

